# G sharp minor



## Kbmanonymous (Dec 1, 2010)

What are some 20th century pieces of music in g sharp minor


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I was going to mention Scriabin's Sonata-Fantasie, but it missed the 20th Century by 14 years. And his etude was 6 years off. Close, but no cigar.

But there's always Shostakovich's Prelude and Fugue No. 12 and Rachmaninov's Prelude No. 12, if you have an affinity with the number 12. 

I don't know if Britten's Untitled Piece in G Sharp Minor counts, because it's unnamed and unfinished.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Myaskovsky's 17th symphony.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

If you're interested in individual movements, the slow movement of Sibelius' third symphony is in G-sharp minor. It's really beautiful, too.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

G# minor... that's a really bad key for piano, very complicated.

OH!!!!!

2nd movement of Prokofiev's 1st Piano Concerto. Darkly romantic.


----------

